# Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein



## Silberorfe (31. Jan. 2010)

Ich habe mich heute im Forum angemeldet, weil ich auf der Suche nach einer Erklärung für ein Massensterbe bin. Hab mich mal ein bisschen umgesehen, hat mir gut gefallen.
Also hier meine (Teich)daten:

Baujahr Sommer 2004
Oberfläche ca. 20 m²
Wasserinhalt ca. 13.000 ltr. (beim Einfüllen gemessen)
Filterung über OASE Biotec 10.1
Pumpe Aquamax 16000
Bitron 18 C (seit zwei Jahren nicht mehr eingeschaltet mangels Algen)

Besatz (vor dem Winter):

4 __ Shubunkin  15 cm
2 Koikarpfen   30 cm
4 Spiegelkarpen  15 - 30 cm
Goldfischschwarm (ca. 20) ca. 10 - 15 cm
2 Goldorfen    30 cm
Schwarm Rotfedern ca. 10 cm


----------



## Koi-Uwe (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

Hallo,
so wie Annett schon im anderen Thread geschrieben hatte, deine Fische sind wohl erstickt. Hast du eine Eisfreie stelle gehabt ? 
Hast du irgendwo belüftet ? 
Wie war/ist die Wassertemperatur ?

Und der Kies mit den darin befindlichen organischem Müll wird den Rest erledigt haben denke ich. Bei der Zersetzung des "Unrats" im Kies wird Sauerstoff verbraucht und Faulgase entstehen.

Leider ist es jedes Jahr das gleiche, zum Glück bis jetzt in diesem Jahr eher weniger, wird aber noch kommen.

Kopf hoch, wird schon wieder


----------



## toschbaer (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

Hallo Silberorfe,
wenn ich Deine Eisoberfläche anschaue, erkenne ich daran, dass das Wasser nicht genügend Sauerstoff hatte. Vermutlich ist der Filter nicht in Funktion im Winter, oder?!

Ich würde Dir vorschlagen, dass Du den Filter gedrosselt weiterlaufen lässt!
Zum anderen könntest Du Dir überlegen, ob Du Dir ein Heizkabel anschaffst! 
Ich persönlich finde diese Möglichkeit sehr effektiv, weil das Kabel eine große Oberfläche hat und dabei relativ wenig Strom verbraucht. Du kannst dieses Kabel auch nachträglich einbauen und unter dem Kies "verstecken".
Beim Kies sollte man bedenken, dass die beste Größe 0,2-16mm beträgt, denn dadurch bleibt die Oberfläche des Substrats sauber; dies erreichst Du durch zusätzliche Wasserbewegung (Filter- oder Strömungspumpe). 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## Silberorfe (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe Ende November noch verwelkte Pflanzenteile, soweit erreichbar, entfernt, dann den Bodenbelag abgesaugt, danach den Filter noch zwei Wochen laufen lassen.
Das Wasser war absolut klar.
Kurioserweise bin ich in den Vorjahren exakt genauso vorgegangen. Im letzten Winter 2008 / 2009 war der Teich genauso lange zugefroren, und ich habe nicht einen Fisch verloren. 
Ich will weiss Gott keinen Sauerstoffmangel ausschliessen, aber überzeugt bin ich davon nicht.
Wir haben ca. 40 tote Fische unterschiedlicher Größe und zwei tote __ Frösche rausgeholt, etwa 10 -15 Fische schwimmen fröhlich weiter. Der Zustand der Fische liess darauf schliessen, dass alle ziemlich zeitgleich verendet sind. Ich bin seit 30 Jahren Angler und kenne mich daher auch mit toten Fischen etwas aus.
Wie gesagt, ich will nichts ausschliessen, aber momentan bin ich sehr unsicher, was ich glauben soll

Silberorfe


----------



## maritim (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

hallo friedhelm,

was soll es jetzt noch für einen sinn machen, wenn er den filter in betrieb nimmt?
das kind ist schon in den brunnen gefallen und der filter muss im frühjahr so oder so komplett neu eingefahren werden.

zumal auch ein filter und  rohre im winterbetrieb isoliert sein müssen, sonnst bekommt man den tollsten kühlschrank und der teich friert bis zum boden durch.

wichtiger wäre, das die toten fische so schnell wie möglich aus dem teich kommen, damit sie das wasser nicht komplett verseuchen.

friedhelm, nehme mir bitte meine zeilen nicht für krumm!
meine zeilen sind nur fragen und anregungen!

ps. 
peter der auch deiner meinung ist, das der filter über das komplette jahr laufen muss.


----------



## toschbaer (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

Peter, ich weiß, wie Du es meinst !!  
Natürlich hast Du recht mit den toten Fischen und dem Isolieren des Filters!


Ich dachte eher an den nächsten Winter, 
denn jetzt hat Silberorfe sowieso eine natürliche Auslese geschaffen!
Hört sich hart an ;ist aber so!


----------



## herten04 (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*



Silberorfe schrieb:


> Wir haben ca. 40 tote Fische unterschiedlicher Größe und zwei tote __ Frösche rausgeholt, etwa 10 -15 Fische schwimmen fröhlich weiter. Silberorfe



Hallo Silberorfe.

Erstmal muß ich Dir sagen das es einen leid tut das Deine Fische gestorben sind.

Es scheint so als ob für wie Du im Zitat angegeben 55 Fische bei 13000 Liter  im Teich hattest nicht mehr genügend Sauerstoff für alle Fische im Teich war.
Es kann also auch an einem Überbesatz gelegen haben der einen Sauerstoffmangel oder eine Erhöhung der Nitritwerte hervorgerufen hat was ebenfalls zum Ersticken geführt haben könnte.Da nicht mehr gefiltert wurde konnten keine Giftstoffe entfernt werden(ein gedrosselter Filter hätte das vielleicht verhindern können da er wenn auch in stark reduzierten Maße Schadstoffe bei niedrigen Temperaturen umwandelt)denn auch im Winter werden Ausscheidungen von den Fischen vorgenommen.


----------



## maritim (31. Jan. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

hallo helmut,

wahrscheinlich hätte auch die filterung nichts gebracht.
meiner meinung nach war  der biotec 10.1, bei der teichgröße und besatz, unabhängig von der jahreszeit schon überfordert.

ich denke, das wir anfangs mehr oder weniger die gleichen fehler gemacht haben.
mit jeden fehler wurden wir etwas schlauer und haben unsere teiche perfektioniert.


----------



## Klausile (1. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

Hallo Leute,

ich denke das es wohl doch am Sauerstoffmangel lag.
Ein laufender Filter hätte sicher nicht viel gebracht - ausser eben Sauerstoff.
Eine Nitrifizierung findet bei diesen Temperaturen ohnehin nicht statt, auf Grund des doch erheblich reduzierten Stoffwechsels der Fische ist diese auch nicht erforderlich.

Ich selbst habe an 365 Tagen im Jahr eine Membranpumpe laufen, die Ausströmsteine hängen 30 - 40 cm über dem Bodengrund - um ein zu starkes Durchmischen des Wassers zu verhindern. An der Teichoberfläche - direkt da wo die Luftblasen aufsteigen schwimmt eine Teichheizung mit nur 100 Watt - mit dieser Lösung haben meine Fische zum Glück die beiden letzten harten Winter überstanden.

@ Silberorfe
Hattest du denn eine eisfreie Stelle im Teich? 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## herten04 (1. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*



Klausile schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich denke das es wohl doch am Sauerstoffmangel lag.
> Ein laufender Filter hätte sicher nicht viel gebracht - ausser eben Sauerstoff.
> Gruß Klaus



Hallo Klaus.

Jetzt verstehe ich Dich nicht ganz.

Dann hätte der Filter wenn er gelaufen hätte doch Sauerstoff gebracht und damit den Sauerstoffmangel behoben,oder?


----------



## maritim (1. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

mit welcher berechtigung sollten wir unseren vorfilter und filter im winter abklemmen

im grunde ist es im winter das gleiche spiel wie im sommer und der dreck muss aus dem system entfernt werden um die biologie zu entlasten. 

mich haben die meisten ausgelacht, das ich meinen neu erworbenen vliesfilter noch kurz vor dem winter installiert habe.
wenn ich sehe was der vliesfilter anfangs alles herrausgezogen hat:shock und was er auch jetzt bei den kalten temperaturen rauszieht, dann bin ich froh, das ich diese entscheidung getroffen habe.

ich sehe mit freude dem frühjahr entgegen
die bakties im filter, die im frühjahr noch schwach auf der brust sind, haben bei mir wichtigere aufgaben als den schmodder der letzten 3 bis 4 monate zubeseitigen.
und die algen schauen auch dumm aus der wäsche, wenn sie keinen schmodder  haben, wovon sie sich im frühjahr ernähren können.


----------



## herten04 (1. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

Hallo Peter.

Erstmal Glückwunsch zu Deinem Vliesfilter.

Der Hauptgrund zum abschalten wird bei vielen die Angst vor Teichauskühlung sein.:shock
Ferner steht bei vielen,so auch bei mir der Filter über der Erde(IBC-Patronenfilter)und somit 
ist die Gefahr gegeben das bei den in den letzten beiden Wintern herrschenden Temperaturen der Filter zufrieren könnte.:shock
Um den Filter und damit die Bakterien im Frühjahr auf Vordermann zu bringen muß ich dann eben etwas tiefer in die Tasche greifen.Dazu verwende ich dann Teich-Baktinetten von Söll,Preis ca.40.- Euro.


----------



## Digicat (1. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

Servus

@ Helmut: Herzliches Willkommen zurück, freue mich sehr 

So aber nun zum Thema:

Ich denke auch, daß es durch den Überbesatz zu einem Sauerstoffmangel gekommen ist .

@Silberorfe: Fütterst du die Fische im Winter durch ?
Wenn ja hätte ich den Filter durchlaufen lassen ...

Frage an die Experten: könnte in diesem Fall auch das EMS (Energie-Mangel-Syndrom) zum tragen gekommen sein oder zeigt sich "Dieses" erst im Frühjahr ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*



Digicat schrieb:


> könnte in diesem Fall auch das EMS (Energie-Mangel-Syndrom) zum tragen gekommen sein oder zeigt sich "Dieses" erst im Frühjahr ?



Das kommt darauf an wie lange vor dem Winter gefüttert wurde. 

Ich habe bis Mitte Dezember füttern können und habe dadurch eigentlich keine Angst das die Koi wegen EMS Probleme bekommen werden.


----------



## Silberorfe (1. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

Nein, der Teich war komplett geschlossen


----------



## Silberorfe (1. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

Hallo Digicat,
noch ein Nein.
Ich füttere im Allgemeinen sehr sparsam und habe wie in den Jahren zuvor bei sinkenden Temperaturen die Fütterung ganz eingestellt.


----------



## herten04 (1. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*



Silberorfe schrieb:


> Nein, der Teich war komplett geschlossen



Hallo Silberorfe.

Damit dürfte dann die Ursache klar sein.

Faulgase und damit ein ersticken durch Sauerstoffarmut.
Da Dein Teich geschloßen war und somit die Gase nicht entweichen konnten und auch eine instinktive Notatmung für die Fische an der Oberfläche nicht mehr möglich war.

Ein Eisfreihalter oder Luftsprudler hätte dies verhindert.


----------



## maritim (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

hallo silberorfe,

ich schließe mich der meinung von helmut an.

im gegensatz zu den vergangenen jahre, war die eisdecke bei den teich in diesem winter, über eine sehr lange zeit immer komplett geschlossen.

die faulgase konnten nicht entweichen und das wasser konnte keinen sauerstoff aufnehmen.

du kannst von glück sagen, das es einige wenige fische überlebt haben.

damit die restlichen fische überleben, muss umgehend für eine eisfreistelle stelle und sauerstoffeintrag gesorgt werden.
die toten fische müssen umgehend aus dem teich , damit sie das wasser nicht vergiften.


----------



## ron (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

Hallo zusammen,

ich mische mich eigentlich nie ein in die Diskussionen was Fischen angeht. In unserem Teich haben wir keine und generell auf dem Gebiet habe ich absolutt keine Ahnung. Aber wirklich gar nicht. 

Jetzt ist es aber ein zweites Mal, dass ein strengerer Winter über die Deutsche Lande fegt und deswegen tauchen natürlich diese Threads auf. Und dabei zeigen eben Eksperten ihr beneidenswerte Wissen. Deswegen meine Frage: wie funktioniert das dann in echt? Ich habe bei uns noch nie gemessen wie dick das Eis ist, aber ich kann mir denken, dass die Schicht dicker ist wie ein halber Meter. Weil wir den Teich auch nie absaugen und der Boden sowieso viel organisches Material enthält (wie alle andere natürliche Teiche auch) und es bei den Temperaturen von Sauerstoffzufuhr keine Rede sein kann, müssen bei uns auch Faulgase entstehen. Auch wenn alle Prozesse auf Sparflamme laufen.

Wie ist es dann mit alles andre Leben im Teich. __ Frösche und Insektenlarven. Habe mal gelesen, dass auch Frösche im Schlamm überwintern und durch die Haut atmen. Aber im Schlamm sollte doch der Anteil an Schadstoffen am höchsten sein?

Gibt es irgendwo Litteratur die diese Prozesse beschreibt? 

Nimmt ihr Messungen vor im Winter?

*es grüsst der ewig neugieriger Ron*​


----------



## maritim (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

hallo ron,

wie im richtigen leben gibt es viele hobby-fachidioten wie mich.

von natürlichen teichen mit insekten und __ frösche habe ich keine ahnung.

mit sicherheit werden sich auch in deinem teich faulgase bilden.
ob diese deinen fröschen und insekten schaden können, kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.

das es zu sauerstoffmangel bei deinem großen fischlosen teich kommt, glaube ich allerdings weniger.

mal schauen was die profis zu dem thema sagen.


----------



## maritim (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

noch ein kleines ps.

ron, ich denke, das die meisten fischteichbesitzer von zeit zur zeit im winter die gleichen messungen wie im sommer vornehmen.

ich für meinen teil überprüfe im winter nur die ammoniak und nitritwerte.
die messung für sauerstoff schenke ich mir, da ich meinen filter am laufen habe und die teichheizung daführ sorgt, das mein teich zum größten teil immer eisfrei ist.

hier mal ein bild von gestern.....die fische schwimmen in ruhe durch den teich und betteln nach futter


----------



## Koi-Uwe (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

Hallo,
ich habe die "Eisverhaltenbeiträge" nach Eisverhalten verschoben. Hat ja mit der Vorstellung nichts mehr zu tun. Ich denke das ist auch in eurem Sinne


----------



## Silberorfe (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

Hallo Ron,
es waren auch zwei große __ Frösche dabei

Helmut (noch einer)


----------



## Silberorfe (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

Erstmal Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten und Kommentare.
Ich denke, dass wohl wirklich die Ursache "Faulgase und Sauerstoffmange" an dem Dilemma schuld ist.
Interessant fand ich den Kommentar zur Durchkühlung des Teiches. Mein Saugkorb hängt etwa 20 - 30 cm über dem Boden, also etwa bei 1,40 m unter der Wasseroberfläche. Wenn das von dort abgesaugte "wärmere" Wasser nun hochgeholt wird, durch den Filter geht und an der Oberfläche wieder reinläuft, bringe ich doch die Wassertemperatur noch weiter runter, weil ich das wärmere Wasser kontinuierlich gegen kaltes austausche. Dazu kommt, wenn ich den Filterdurchlauf reduziere, friert mir doch in kurzer Zeit der Rücklauf zu. Die Konsequenz wäre schlimmstenfalls ein zugefrorener Rücklauf mit Rückstau bis zum Filter und irgendwann ein Überlaufen des Behälters.
Oder sehe ich da was falsch?

Helmut


----------



## Digicat (2. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

@ Uwe: Wollte ich auch schon machen ... aber durch die Sendung "Universum" bist du mir zu vor gekommen 

@ Silberorfe: Hallo Namensvetter ...
Todmeldungen über __ Frösche hatten wir im Frühjahr 2009 auch viele ... war aber leider nicht restlos zu klären, wie sie zu Tode kamen ....
Auch damals wurde schon über einen langen, kalten Winter geklagt ....

Ich konnte bei meinem Ex-Schwimmteich nie über Todesfälle berichten, Gott sei Dank ... vielleicht hat dies mit der Größe des Teiches, seiner Beschaffenheit und seiner Gestaltung zu tun ... aber jeder Teich ist anders ... man kann es halt schlecht nachvollziehen.

Fakt ist: je mehr Volumen vorhanden ist, je besser wird jeglichen Bewohnern das Überleben in langen, kalten Wintern erleichtert ...

Resümee: Lieber auf Besatz verzichten, den Fischen zu liebe, wenn der Teich nicht groß genug ist. Bei Dir Helmut, dürfte es die Natur ja jetzt vorgegeben haben .. der Besatz der diesen Winter überlebt dürfte auch der sein, den dein Teich verträgt. Natürliche Auslese würde ich dies nennen.
Und ...
Dies wird sich sicher bei den Goldfischen im nächsten wiederholen ... die bringen wieder sehr viele Nachkommen  ... der Teich gibt allerdings nicht einen so großen Lebensraum her ....

NUR DIE STÄRKSTEN KOMMEN DURCH

Ob man das moralisch vertreten kann steht allerdings auf einem anderen Blatt ...


----------



## Silberorfe (14. Feb. 2010)

*AW: Noch ein Neuer vom Niederrhein*

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich Eure zahlreichen Kommentare erstmal verdaut habe, konnte ich am vorigen Wochenende (6./7.Februar), als das Eis doch stark zurückgegangen war, noch einige wenige Fische entdecken, die das Desaster überlebt haben. Ich habe die Gelegenheit genutzt, um den Saugkorb der Pumpe in die obere Wasserschicht zu holen und an einem Styroporklotz festzumachen. Das ist natürlich nur ein Provisorium, sieht etwas eigenwillig aus. Aber seitdem läuft die Pumpe wieder und nach dem Mitte der Woche wieder stärker werdenden Frost hab ich eine schöne eisfreie Stelle. Die Vögel aus der Nachbarschaft treffen sich nun regelmäßig dort zum Trinkgelage, hat auch was Schönes.
Frage an die Fachleute: Was haltet Ihr von "Söll TeichschlammEntferner" oder ähnlichen Produkten, dass soll ja angeblich den Bakterien helfen, auch Altschlamm in tieferen Lagen und Ablagerungen zwischen den Kieseln zu zersetzen. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?

Helmut


----------

